# My new Kittens



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

we lost our old cat earlier this year 
and it has taken me till now to talk Baz round into having a kitten 
(or two) 
so here they are 
they are both female 
first up is Pepper


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

and this one is Cookie


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

and one of them both together 
they were born last tuesday 6th april 
so obviously it will be a fair few weeks before they can come and live with us
gives me loads of time to stock up on kitten stuff


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Steph they are lovely so tiny


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness they are absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

They are absolutely precious- what cute babies.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aren't they cute! Looking forward to more pics of your girls as they grow.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Absolutely precious! Of course, further pictures as they are growing will be required now  Congratulations on the new kittens and I am sorry for your loss of your older cat. It is always difficult...but the new kittens will put a smile on your face.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Steph, OMG!!! They are sooooo cute. Congratulations!
You are going to have soooo much fun 
I so miss having a kitty.

We had to send our Molson to the bridge last September and haven't been able to bring another one into the family.
We are waiting until Timber won't think of a kitten as a chew toy!!!!
He get's neutered on Friday so I'm hoping that might help!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are very cute! I've had cats for as long as I've had dogs. All my life really. Enjoy!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG!! Adorable! Is there anything cuter than kittens!? (And golden puppies!) :


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

They are beyond adorable!!! I'm so excited for you.. kittens are so much fun!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Soooo cute!!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Lovely pics there Steph, so cute, will you be able to get more pics of them before they come home???


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

They're adorable! You're going to have such a blast with them! We have 4 cats and I still want a Ragdoll or a Scottish Fold, but DH would kill me if we got a fifth cat! :bowl: If you're looking for a really cool cat toy, Ikea sells these nylon tunnels (kind of like little agility tunnels) for cats and our four love it!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

goldensmum said:


> Lovely pics there Steph, so cute, will you be able to get more pics of them before they come home???


yes we shall be seeing them about once a week as they live with my brother and his family he bought their mom about 3 weeks ago now
when he went to look at her they knew she was pregnant but the owners never mentioned it and they were not really bothered about the mom cat so my brother said there was no way he was going to leave her there pregnant or otherwise so he just bought her home and waited for her to have the babies 
she had 5 I am having these two he is keeping 1 maybe 2 and a friend is having another so they all have homes already thank god


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> They're adorable! You're going to have such a blast with them! We have 4 cats and I still want a Ragdoll or a Scottish Fold, but DH would kill me if we got a fifth cat! :bowl: If you're looking for a really cool cat toy, Ikea sells these nylon tunnels (kind of like little agility tunnels) for cats and our four love it!


we had 2 kittens before but that was a long time ago we lost Smokey years ago but Smudge his brother we had till he was 17 ish
never thought of Ikea for toys I shall go in see what they have 
thanks for that

as for a ragdoll just dont go there lol


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

EvilNessCroft said:


> OMG!! Adorable! Is there anything cuter than kittens!? (And golden puppies!) :


 NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!: They are little cuties, can't wait to watch them grow !!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

have been over to see the kittens again today they are starting to open their eyes so look even cuter
I can believe how big they have grown in a week 
first up is Cookie


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

and here is Pepper 
who is a little bit more of a chunky monkey than her sister


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

They are SOOO cute!!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Steph they are adorable, just so cute how long until you bring them home also hope they get on with your Chinnies and Ruby could be fun at your place.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Only one in the hand now - shows how much they are growing - still so cute


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

we should be able to have them home at about 8 weeks as long as they are drinking and eating well on their own
it will be fun to see how Ruby gets on with them, she loved Smudge our old cat and missed him loads after he left us
as for the chinnies they put up with Ruby as she is a dope 
Smudge got too close to them once and they sprayed him 
he soon learnt to give them a wide bearth especially the girls as their aim is better lol
and yes they are learning to wiggle about alot so only one at a time in the hand now lol


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Soooo tiny and soooo adorable! I love kitties!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, they're adorable. I miss the barn cats having kittens. We always had feral cats move in and have kitties. I always found the nests and tamed the kittens.

Can't wait to see pictures of them growing up with the puppers.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

OHHH my they are to cute for words... look how small they are


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I have just had a call from my mom my brother wouldnt phone:no:
the kittens and their mum have cat flu they have taken them to the vets this morning and they were all given injections but they have since lost two of the babies one of which was our Cookie (the whiter one) and someone elses kitty 
and there is a chance they could lose tthe rest :bawling: :bawling:
sleep well little babies


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

oh, so sorry for your loss. What is cat flu? I never heard of it. Hope your other little guy is strong enough to get well.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that.
We'll keep Mother cat, kittens and you in our prayers.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh Steph, so sorry to hear that - cat flu is awful. Hope that the others will be ok

Sleep softly little Cookie along with your littermate


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

So sorry to hear about little cookie. We lost our 18 year old black cat Rufus yesterday. It's heartbreaking! hope the other little one's pull through. Good Luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

That is awful! I'm so sorry.  I've never heard of the cat flu either.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

quick update on the kittens and mom they seem to be doing ok, babies have started eating kitten food as well as moms milk and seem alot better 
hopefully we shall get to bring Pepper home soon


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations to your new kitties - they look very cute....keep the pictures coming 

I found one of Jenny, when we just got her from the humane society


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

It's not fair!I WANT ONEEE!!I need one so bad......Or two..... 
They are tiny.turtle 66 your kitten looks just like my Mara.She also has a ''M'' on her forehead!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Bell -

I NEED to see a picture from your Mara..

Heike


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Here she is.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

She looks great! and fit - they definitely are similarities...Unfortunately Jenny is so into food (and inside/ outside), so she is on a permanent diet (1/2 a cup of EVO weight management) + she is active and she still doesn't loose weight....Well, my guess is some cats (and may be even dogs) are pretty hungry in the neighborhood + she eats mice...

Anyway - your Mara looks gorgeous!!!

Heike


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

She is fit.  She eats a lot.(royal canin for cats)But she's just crazy!She's constantly playing,jumping,climbing(she finds where in the apartment),and terorising Bell.When she likes him she stands on her back legs and cuddles in him,but when she doesn't she attacs him.She was rescued by my brother.He thought she was dead,but she openned her eyes and looked at him.Quick trip to the vet,a question:''will you care for her,or should i get an injection...''the obvious answer and here she is... She's our treasure.So young and badly savaged by a dog,but she turned out to be such a fighter..


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

What a surviver story! All the best to your crazy little Mara! Heike


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks!All the best to you and your pets


----------

